# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  الف الف الف مبروك لي تخرجت من الثنوية اليوم  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## BahraiN

:A006:    :A015:    بعد دراسة 12 سنة في المدرسة الحكومية اليوم كانت نتايج الثنوية العامية للخريجين  :Cool:    باركووووووووووو ليييييييييييييييييي  الحمد لله تخرجت من المدرسة اليوم   باركووووووووووو ليييييييييييييييييي    :Teeth Smile:   :Teeth Smile:   :017:   :001:   :001:   :001:   :017:   :017:   :007:   :009:   :009:   :001:   (( )) (( )) (( )) (( )) و عقباللللللللللللكم جميعا بالتخرج و النجااااااح   تحياااااااااااااااااتي لكم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك
 ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك   ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك
 ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك   ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك
 ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك   ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك
 ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك   ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك
 ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك   ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك
 ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك   ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك
 ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك   ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك
 ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك

----------


## أسامه عبده

.  ألف ألف مبروك أخوي بحرين   تستاهل كل خير والله   عقبال الدكتوراه يا رب  .   يثبت الموضوع في المنتدى العام احتفالا بهذه المناسبة السعيده لأخ عزيز وغالي على الجميع   
. وأتمنى جميع الخريجين يكتبوا أسماءهم هنا لكي نبارك لهم ونحتفل جميعا

----------


## Lion

ألف ألف مبروك يالغالي .. وعقبال الجميع ...  :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

:017: 
الله يبارك في حيااااااااااااااااااااتكم جميعا يارب ومشكور يا ليون و ابو عبدالله  
و الف الف شكر لك يا ابو عاصم على تثبيت المضوع مؤقتنا فرحتي و اخجلتني و و و وو و 
مادري شاقولك
ما صدقت اني اتخرج خخخخخخخخخ
مششكوووووووووريييييييييييييييييين جميييييييييييييييييييعا و عقباااااااااالكم   :001:   :001:   :001:   :001:   :001:   :001:   :001:

----------


## nedal

:A006:   :A015: 
الف مليون مبروك وعقبال الدكتوراه

----------


## sindbad4s

الف مبرووووووووووووووك و عقبال الدكتوراه 
ربي يوفقك كمان و كمان

----------


## abouzeed

الف مبروك  والى الامام

----------


## Forex-Bahrain

الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروك اخونا BahraiN ..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :015:   :015:   :015:    واليوم عيد ميلاد تخرجي انا بعد  :Big Grin:  ، لاني متخرج قبل سنة  :016:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:    ها وين ما قررت اي جامعة ،  :016:   :Big Grin:   :016:    ولا تنسى الحفلة  :001:

----------


## shark net

ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروكألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروكألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروكألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروكألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروكألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروكألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروكألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروكعقبال الدكتوراه      إن شاء الله

----------


## mido

الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى     الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى     الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى     الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى

----------


## mido

الف مبروك حبيبى والله فرحت لك كتير  الف مبروك وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك فى كل جوانب حياتك وبرافوا عليك انك كنت تذاكر وتبذل كل هذا المجهود فى المنتدى  اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق   وان شاء الله تفرحنا بكل اخبارك  وان شاء الله تخبرنا عن الخطوة القادمة  اخوك mido

----------


## poor

الف مبروووك وعقبال البكاري :Regular Smile:   واحد راكب الرصيف  انت تقولة من جد سبحان الله توقعتك اكبر من كذا والمباركة لولدك على كذا انا اكبر واحد بالمنتدى  الله يكبرنا على طاعتة   poor

----------


## sarfx

ألف مبارك أخي بحرين 
الله يوفقك يا رب وتنال مرادك
عدت بي إلى فرحة الثانوية كانت أسعد أيام حياتي
مرة أخرى ألف مبارك لك ولوالديك وكل أحبابك

----------


## رعد الجنوب

ألف ألف ألف مبروك  
تستاهل كل خير ياغالي  
أجل أنت أصغر واحد في المنتدى الله يعطيك الصحة وطول العمر في الخير إن شاء الله  
ياخوي أنا نسيت حتى متى تخرجت من الجامعة من سنييييين !!  
المهم أحب أذكرك باختيار التخصص المناسب الذي يفيدك مستقبلاً وفقك الله

----------


## al-qurashi55

ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك   الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

:A006:     :A015:    ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك مبروك اخوي بحرين  عقبال الدكتوراه

----------


## أحمد سليمان

مليون مبروك اخي وعقبال الشهاده العليا والدكتوراه ودائما ناجح في حياتك يارب

----------


## خالد الفهد

مبروك  تستاهل والله كل خير

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:     :A015:    الف مبروك يا البحرين وعقبال زماله جمعيه المحللين الفنيين بانجلترا   تحياتي      :A012:

----------


## متيم اليورو

مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف  مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف  مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف  مبروك ألف مبروك
مبروك اخوي بحرين  عقبال الدكتوراه

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:   ألف ألف مبروك أخي العزيز بحرين أتمنى لك النجاح و التوفيق في كل الميادين يا رب.. آمين

----------


## im4q8

مبرووووك كلولولولولووووووووووولييش
عقبال الوظيفه

----------


## Air_Snake

مليون مبروك أخى وعقبال أعلى الشهادات يارب

----------


## BahraiN

> الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروك اخونا BahraiN ..        واليوم عيد ميلاد تخرجي انا بعد  ، لاني متخرج قبل سنة      ها وين ما قررت اي جامعة ،      ولا تنسى الحفلة

 يا هلا و مرحبا فيك اخوي بحرين فوركس و الله يبارك في حياتك ان شاء الله
و جامعتي راح تكون : 
جامعة المتداول العربي للفوركس  :Regular Smile:   :Cool:   
و يارب الله يوفقني و يوفقكم في الفوركس و الدنيا و الاخرة 
تحياتي

----------


## BahraiN

الله يبارك في حياتكم جميعا يارب  
و الف شكر لجميع الاعضاء و الله يوفقكم جميعا يارب دنيا و اخر

----------


## BahraiN

> الف مبروك حبيبى   والله فرحت لك كتير  الف مبروك وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك فى كل جوانب حياتك وبرافوا عليك انك كنت تذاكر وتبذل كل هذا المجهود فى المنتدى  اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق   وان شاء الله تفرحنا بكل اخبارك  وان شاء الله تخبرنا عن الخطوة القادمة   اخوك mido

  
يا هلا و مرحبا فيك اخي ميدو و الله يبارك في حياتك 
و ان شاء الله الخطوة الثانية راح تكون دراسة شوية 
و راح تكون الفوركس طبعا بأذن الله

----------


## BahraiN

> الف مبروووك وعقبال البكاري  واحد راكب الرصيف  انت تقولة من جد سبحان الله توقعتك اكبر من كذا والمباركة لولدك على كذا انا اكبر واحد بالمنتدى  الله يكبرنا على طاعتة     poor

  
يا هلا فيك اخي بوور الله يبارك في حياتك 
خخخخ انا عمري صغير يمكن بس المنتدى يكبر الصغير و يخليه يجوف العالم  :Good:

----------


## BahraiN

> ألف ألف ألف مبروك    
> تستاهل كل خير ياغالي  
> أجل أنت أصغر واحد في المنتدى الله يعطيك الصحة وطول العمر في الخير إن شاء الله  
> ياخوي أنا نسيت حتى متى تخرجت من الجامعة من سنييييين !!    
> المهم أحب أذكرك باختيار التخصص المناسب الذي يفيدك مستقبلاً وفقك الله

  
يا هلا فيك اخي و مشكور على المرور والله يبارك في حياتك
و شكرا على النصيحة راج اخذ لي فترة راحة شوي و بعدين افكرفي  التخصص خخخ
الان ان شاء الله يكون تخصصي المنتدى و الفوركس <<<<<< :Cool:

----------


## Emirates

:A015:   ألف ألف مبروك   والى المزيد من الارتقاء فى السلم التعليمي   وان شاء الله تعالى من نجاح الى نجاح

----------


## a7md 3ziz

ألف ألف مبروك.. وعقبال الدكتوراه .. وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله في شتى مجالات الحياة..

----------


## waddah

:015:   :015:   :015:     الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى    الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى    الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى    الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى    الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى    الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى    الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى   الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى    الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  الف الف مليون مبروك يا الحبيب بحريبنى  :015:   :015:   :015:

----------


## شريف خطاب

ألف مبروك للغالى بحرينى وبالتوفيق لك فى حياتك العملية يا رب  :001:   :001:  :001:   :001:  :001:  :001:   :001:  :001:  :001:  :001:

----------


## fxesary

:A006:   :A015:  
الأخ بحرينى ... مليون مبروك ... ومبروك لينا ... لأن نجاحك .. نجاح لينا

----------


## عبده المصرى

ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك الف مليون مبروك يالغالى وعقبال الدكتوراه الفوركسيه

----------


## abo_malek_ali

مبروووووووووووووووك  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile: 
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## amw

مبروك التخرج من الثنويه (الثانويه)

----------


## salah181

مبروك التخرج وعقبال الدكتوراه

----------


## محمدادريس

:A006:   وأن ليس للانسان الا ما سعى وأن سعيه سوف يرى  ثم يجزاه الجزاء الأوفى  صدق الله العظيم الف مبروك اخى الكريم ومن نجاح الى نجاح بأذن الله وفى الخير دائمآ تحياتى

----------


## BahraiN

هلا والله فيكم جميعا و مشكورين على المرور و عقبالكم يارب
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## asmaa2006

تدري توي انتبه للموضوع  ده  :EEK!:      الف  ترليووووووووووون  مبرووووووووووووووووووك وعقبال ثانوية  الفوركس والدكتوراااااااااه   :Cool:

----------


## aboaly

:A006:    الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مليون مبروك اخى بحرين  وربنا يوفق ديمنا ان شاء الله وتكون من الناجحين دونيا واخره ان شاء الله  :001:   :001:   :001:   :001:

----------


## عياد

الف الف مبروك ياشعلتنا وعقبال الدكتوراه ان شاء الله ويارب تكون ايامك كلها فرحة  
محبك عيــــاد

----------


## عماد خالد

ألف مبروك 
و ان شاء الله 
تكون حياتك 
نجاح تلو نجاح

----------


## has left

ديشليون مبروووووووووووك للنشيط جدا الغالي BahraiN  والفال للدكتوراه باذن الله  ربي يسعدك ويوفقك   أجمل تحية ,,

----------


## w7sh

الف مبروك ياشعلة المنتدى BahraiN على التخرج من الثنويه  :Big Grin:    سبقتك قبل ثلاث سنوات ونسبتي كانت 86  :Red Smile:   :Tongue Smile:   باقي لناالجامعه وبعدها الماجستير والدكتوراه ان شاء الله وعقبالك يابحرين تاخذ الماجستير والدكتوراه      بحرررررررررررررين كم نسبتك؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههه  :Wink Smile:   :49 49:

----------


## عامر

> بعد دراسة 12 سنة في المدرسة الحكومية اليوم كانت نتايج الثنوية العامية للخريجين    باركووووووووووو ليييييييييييييييييي  الحمد لله تخرجت من المدرسة اليوم  باركووووووووووو ليييييييييييييييييي                (( )) (( )) (( )) (( )) و عقباللللللللللللكم جميعا بالتخرج و النجااااااح   تحياااااااااااااااااتي لكم

    :A015:    ألف ألف ألف مبروك أخونا العزيز شعلة المتداول العربي  :Good:   و أنت تستاهل كل خير بارك الله فيك..  و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ..   تحياتي و تقديري  :Regular Smile:    :A012:

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

:A015:  
ألف ألف مبروك للأستاذ  :A008:   بحرين وإن شاء الله للأمام 
وعقبال الدكتوراه يارب   :001:   :001:   :001:

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

ألف مبروك أخوي بحرين ، وإنشاء الله لما تتخرج من جامعة الفوريكس برتبة عميد وقاعد على تل دولارات مش أقل من مليون يا رب .

----------


## نجاح

الف الف مبروك    :Good:   :Good:   :Good:      :A012:

----------


## متطلع للأفضل

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الف مليون مبروووووووووووووك وعقبال البكالوريوس

----------


## ابوظبي1976

مبرووووووووووووووووووك التخرج وعقبال الجامعة ان شاء الله.. بس قول كم النسبة اتمنى تكون فوق 90%
Goodluck

----------


## المصمم

لا عجب أن تنجح في امتحان البكلوريا أخي BahraiN
لأن نشاطك وحركتك الدؤبة في منتديات الموقع لخير دليل على جدك واتجهادك .. ومن جد وجد .. ومن زرع حصد .
فأرجو أن تتقبل منى خالص التهانى وأحرها .. وألف ألف ألف مبوك  :015:  
واتمنى لك من كل قلبي أخي الكريم المزيد من النجاح في حياتك الدراسية .. والنجاح أيضا في المتاجرة بسوق العملات   :A012:

----------


## المتوكل

*ألف مبروك بحريني.... أممممممممممم أثرك طالب ثانوي.... أفرح يافوركس*

----------


## kalid

ألف مبروك أخوي ميثم
عقبال الشهاده الكبيره يارب 
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## ضياء

ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك  ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك ألف مبروك   :001:   :001:   :001:    و الله شىء يفرح ان فى منتدانا شباب فى مثل سنك مهتم بالفوركس و فى قضاء الوقت فيما يفيد ... ان شاء الله لما توصل لمثل عمرنا .... ستكون قد اصبحت خبيراً فى سن صغيرة ... و تنهل من خيرات الفوركس بدرى  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ضياء

نسيت اسألك .... ناوى تدخل أى كلية؟

----------


## ahmed000

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووك
وعقبال مابعد الثانوية سواء حياة علمية او عملية
ممكن سؤال:كم عمرك؟؟؟؟

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

الف الف الف مبروك وعقبال الجامعة يارب

----------


## majedm

الف الف مبروك يا بحرين

----------


## BahraiN

> الف مبروك ياشعلة المنتدى BahraiN على التخرج من الثنويه    سبقتك قبل ثلاث سنوات ونسبتي كانت 86    باقي لناالجامعه وبعدها الماجستير والدكتوراه ان شاء الله وعقبالك يابحرين تاخذ الماجستير والدكتوراه      بحرررررررررررررين كم نسبتك؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههه

  
هلا فيييييييييك و الله يبارك في حياااااااااتك يالشاطر
ما شاء الله نسبتك 86
الصراحة اخجلتني
انا اعلى منك بكثيييييييير
انا نسبتي كانت .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
70.8%  :51 51:   :Cool:   :009:

----------


## BahraiN

> نسيت اسألك .... ناوى تدخل أى كلية؟

 انا راح اخل جامعة المتداول العربي خخخ
راح افرغ نفسي ان شاء الله للفوركس في وقت الراحة و بعدها افكر في الدخول للأي جامعة  
الله يوفقني و يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## BahraiN

اشكركم جميعاً على المرو والله افرحتوني كثيراً و خاصة الاستاذ الكبير ابوعاصم و الله  وجميع الاعضاء المميزين 
و عسى تكون انتو حياتكم كلها افراح في افراح و تتوفقون كلكم يارب
تحياتي لكم

----------


## لله شكواي

ألف ألف مبروك يالغالي .. وعقبال الجميع ...  :Regular Smile:

----------


## نســـاي . . .

1000   1000     1000   1000  1000   1000  1000   1000  1000   1000  1000   1000  1000   1000  1000   1000  1000   1000  1000   1000 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  
وعقباااااااااااال الدكتوراااااااااااااااااااااة 
أخوك :
نســـاي . . .

----------


## hashim2001575

ألف ألف ألف ألف مبروك 
ربنا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك يارب 
المهم يارب تكون مخطط لحياتك تخطيط كويس 
ربنا يوفقك ويسعدك ياااااااااااارب 
أخوك هاشم

----------


## رائد

الف مبروك حبيب الكل  
وعقبال التخرج من الجامعة ان شاء الله 
موفق ياغالي

----------


## فارس999

:A015:   
الف الف مبروك اخي بحريني والله يوفقك في الدنيا والاخرة فانت اخ كريم تستحق كل خير وتقدير   :A012:

----------


## cashu

1000 مبرووووك تستاهل كل خير اخوي بحريني 
تحياتي

----------


## haithamgolden

الف مليون مبروك وعقبال التخرج من الجامعة ان شاء الله :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## BahraiN

مشكورين جميعا الله يبارك فيكم والله و يوفقكم في كل شي

----------


## المشارك

مليون مليون مليون  مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك أخي ميثم مع تمنياتي القلبية بدوام التوفيق والنجاح  وإن شاء الله مرحلة جديدة بالنجاح والتوفيق بمرحلتك الجامعية   تحياتي   :Good:

----------


## Trader_sa

الف الف مبروك عزيزي بحرين تستاهل كل خير وعقبال الدكتوراة  :Regular Smile:    
تحياتي

----------


## أبو وليد

ألف مليون مبروك أخي العزيز Bahrain .. 
ماشاء الله عليك .. 
كنت أحسبك أكبر من كذا بكثيير .. 
وفقك الله في الدنيا والآخرة ..  
وإلى الأمام دائماً ..

----------


## ابو حســام

الف الف الف مبروك اخي الكريم  
سامحني متأخره حبتين  
فرحتلك .. الله يتمم فرحتك  بالزواج والذريه الصالحه ان شاء الله  
والف مبروك لكل الخريجين ...   
تحياتي

----------


## Almathloom

*الف الف مليون مبروك.....أخي بحرين* *ربي يجعل ايامك كلها أفراح*

----------


## BahraiN

يا هلا فيكم و الله يبارك في حياتكم جميعا يارب

----------


## haitham_oda

الف الف مليون مبروك

----------


## ابو لمى

السلام عليكم 
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف 
مليون مليون مليون مليون مليون  
مــــــــــــــــبروكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــ

----------


## ABU_DRAHEM

تستاهل يا بطل :Good:       و الله يوفقك دنيا وآخرة

----------


## المناضل

ماشاء الله عليك اخي بحرين  كنت افكر اني اصغر واحد بالمنتدى الله يعطيك طول العمر والعافيه  و  الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك  وعقبال الشهاده الكبيره بإذن الله  وتقبل ودي واحترامي

----------


## BahraiN

الله يبارك في حياتكم جميعا ومشكورين على المرور  :Regular Smile:

----------


## splash

مبــــــــــــــــــ10000000ــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــروك  اخوي بحرين   تستاهل كل خير وعقبال الكبيرة

----------


## امانه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
مبروك اخى بحرينى ..اكملت تجهيز العلوم الاساسيه ..لبداية العلوم التخصصيه لنفع المسلمين ...احرص على اختيار افضل التخصصات التى تناسب الواقع الذى تتعا يش معه بامكانياته العلميه ...لا تكون امثالنا اخترنا ما نوريد ونطمح لا ما تفرضه احتياجات الواقع الذى نتعايش معه ..طلبنا الرزق من قمم العلم فادكنا بجهد وتوفيق الله ما الله به عليم ...ولكن فرض علينا الواقع الذى نعيشه فى يوم  من الماضى ان ننال الرزق من قاع البحار بمخاطره ..والحمد لله رب العالمين انعم علينا بهذا المنتدى الاحبه فى الله لننال العلم والعمل ..اتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد .

----------


## BahraiN

هلا بيك اخي سبلاااااش الله يبارك في حياتك  :Good:     

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> مبروك اخى بحرينى ..اكملت تجهيز العلوم الاساسيه ..لبداية العلوم التخصصيه لنفع المسلمين ...احرص على اختيار افضل التخصصات التى تناسب الواقع الذى تتعا يش معه بامكانياته العلميه ...لا تكون امثالنا اخترنا ما نوريد ونطمح لا ما تفرضه احتياجات الواقع الذى نتعايش معه ..طلبنا الرزق من قمم العلم فادكنا بجهد وتوفيق الله ما الله به عليم ...ولكن فرض علينا الواقع الذى نعيشه فى يوم من الماضى ان ننال الرزق من قاع البحار بمخاطره ..والحمد لله رب العالمين انعم علينا بهذا المنتدى الاحبه فى الله لننال العلم والعمل ..اتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد .

 الله يبارك فيك اخي و مشكور على النصيحة  :Regular Smile:  و الله يوفقني و يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## mobiline

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000 
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  0000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  000000000000000000
مبروك لك ولأهلك وإن شاء الله تحقق جميع أهدافك في أخرتك قبل حياتك وفرحتنا كبيرة بوجود أخ مجد مثلك 
أنار الله دربك ورزقك من واسع علمه

----------


## najem

:A006:      :A015:   ألف ألف مبروك أخي بحرين وإن شاء الله تأخذ الدكتوراه   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## أسامه عبده

أخي الحبيب بحرين    في مشاركتي السابقة كتب لك مبروك على التخرج   وفي مشاركتي هذه أقول لك   مبروك حب الناس لك ، وهذه العواطف الصادقة من إخوانك   قدمت للمنتدى الكثير ، وها هم أعضاء المنتدى يردون لك ولو جزءا يسيرا من الجمائل العطاء الذي قدمته   بارك الله فيك وبإذن الله تنطلق من نجاح إلى آخر بإذن الله   محبك دوما   أبو عاصم

----------


## BahraiN

> أخي الحبيب بحرين      في مشاركتي السابقة كتب لك مبروك على التخرج   وفي مشاركتي هذه أقول لك   مبروك حب الناس لك ، وهذه العواطف الصادقة من إخوانك   قدمت للمنتدى الكثير ، وها هم أعضاء المنتدى يردون لك ولو جزءا يسيرا من الجمائل العطاء الذي قدمته   بارك الله فيك وبإذن الله تنطلق من نجاح إلى آخر بإذن الله   محبك دوما    أبو عاصم

  
يا هلا و مرحبا فيك يا مديرنا والله ما اعرف كيف ارد عليك و مادري شاقولك  :Red Smile:  
مشكورين جميعا و على راسهم انت و ما قصرت والله لو مو انتو يالادارة جان ما كان عندنا منتدى يجمعنا و يعرفنا على بعض و يعطينا حب التعاون  :Regular Smile:   
اله يوفقكم يالادارة و يوفق جميع الاعضاء ويارب نجوف المنتدى هذا فوووووووووووق و في الامام فوق القمة بأذن الله و نجوف جميع الاعضاء فيه محللين و متميزين  
اكرر شكري لك و لكل عضو مشارك في المنتدى و لكل من شارك في الموضوع و لم يشارك في الموضوع و يارب تكو حياتكم انتو جميعا بعد كلها افراح في افراح  :Regular Smile:   
تحياتي لكم  :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

:75 75:    
ما شاء الله الضاهر هذا شهر الافراح عندي
خخخخخخ 
الله يدومه يارب 
اليوووووووم نجحت في امتحان رخصة السياااااقة

----------


## ضياء

و هذه هديتى لك ..  :Good:

----------


## shark net

> ما شاء الله الضاهر هذا شهر الافراح عندي
> خخخخخخ 
> الله يدومه يارب 
> اليوووووووم نجحت في امتحان رخصة السياااااقة

     الف مبروك مجدداً  بمناسبة رخصة السياااااااااااااقة  عقبال الفورملا 1   :EEK!:     :Big Grin:   تتحدى مايكل شوماخر في الرقم القياسي

----------


## BahraiN

> الف مبروك مجدداً بمناسبة رخصة السياااااااااااااقة  عقبال الفورملا 1       تتحدى مايكل شوماخر في الرقم القياسي

  
الله يبارك في حياتك يا شارك و استاذ ضياء ( حلوة دي استاذ ضياء لان كان عندنا استاذ اسمة استاذ ضياء ) 
عقبال رخصة الطيارة  :Cool:  
هههههه

----------


## مشاري بن محمد

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووك اخوي بحرين

----------

